# Fall sailing! Brrr



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

A cool, almost cold front came over SE PA last night.. It's Beautiful out there! Sadly, I have to go out of town for a week, Hope you all have a great week OUT THERE!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have a Canadian Thanksgiving outing coming up this weekend.. forecast is not too bad at this point. It's a long weekend at a marina 18 NM away. We had a beautiful sail last Sunday - still Ts, shorts and barefeet even with a nice breeze - at the end of September!


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

FALL! Hell its still in the 100's here... Southern California is in a heat wave


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

socal c25 said:


> FALL! Hell its still in the 100's here... Southern California is in a heat wave


Bragging or complaining????


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah! If there's a breeze and it's not raining I'll sail until the end of the month. Fall sailing can bee some of the best!
-CH


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Little blowy and chilly today to start but, things calmed down in the afternoon. Going to be heading to Oyster Bay Oyster Festival for one final cruise in a few weeks. That is if a good weather window develops and the Nor' Easters stay away. At least that's the plan.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I am in Massachusetts and will sail right up to October 31, unless I can get on a frostbiting crew again this winter. Saturday I am crewing on a Hinkley for a delivery from South West Harbor, ME to Portsmouth RI.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Well for me it's the no sweat sailing season and I love it.
John


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> A cool, almost cold front came over SE PA last night.. It's Beautiful out there! Sadly, I have to go out of town for a week, Hope you all have a great week OUT THERE!


Maybe it's time to start heading south Denise, Southwest Florida is really quite lovely in the winter except, perhaps, for a week or two in mid- to late January. No?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Denise,

It was just 38-degrees f on my back deck yesterday morning - a temperature much lower than my age. My policy, since I turned 60, which was 14 years ago, was to try not to expose my body to a temperature lower than my age. Seems like South Florida is the place to be headed this time of year. Unfortunately, I have too many commitments this fall and winter and will not be headed south till January, and I'll be driving there as fast as legally possible. C'mon down to Marathon Key this winter and sing with an old man at the tiki bars and marinas - it's sure nice to be warm.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

It was 18C and sunny yesterday, spent the whole day racing. You can tell a spinnaker trimmer, they are the only people where the underside of their chin is tanned.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

It's here too Denise, but conditions on the Hudson yesterday were choppy , whitecaps..... and the rigging was whistling at the dock. Not a boat on the water.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, late October commitments require that I begin the winterization process this weekend. Sails are always the last thing to come down. Might get one more sail in the Bay before she's on the hard in Nov.

One of these days, I need to head south for winter.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

Feel sorry for you sailors in the north. We're just getting into our best sailing season which will last through next late spring.
Bill in North Carolina


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't feel too sorry for us. I don't think we had a single humid day all summer. 

One day, I will travel south for the winter, but I will always return for a New England summer!


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Is it October for real? It was 98 f here. I'm ready for fall dangit!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

We just had a couple of blosy days on Great South Bay but the waethers been great for working on the boat listening to marine reports and or NPR...got all the electrical panels working and resituated. New main port light lenses. Every wire identified traced and secured. Even new led bow nav lights. We should have plenty of good sailing weather til thanksgiving...after that it is iffy!


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

drsutton said:


> Feel sorry for you sailors in the north. We're just getting into our best sailing season which will last through next late spring.
> Bill in North Carolina


Hard to beat North Carolina weather. 
Heck, 90% of the people in my marina don't even winterize there boats. I'll be sailing year round. 
NC the Half Back Capital. :laugher


----------



## lido1280 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm in Montana and have maybe three weekends left. I'm thankful I don't need a haulout like the big boys but it's getting to the high sixties on Flathead with a low wind. Just the kind of day to go knocking about Big Arm Bay.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*scotland*

I have just had three wonderful weeks sailing on the west coast of scotland

only lost two days dues to bad weather

here is a little film about how good it can be


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: scotland*



dylanwinter1 said:


> I have just had three wonderful weeks sailing on the west coast of scotland
> 
> only lost two days dues to bad weather
> 
> here is a little film about how good it can be


Looks beautiful!!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet days here in the Northeast. Windy, 70 degrees, beautiful colors around, town festivals everywhere, stink pots and jet skiis are gone. Just hoping it continues like this for 2 more months.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Sal Paradise said:


> Sweet days here in the Northeast. Windy, 70 degrees, beautiful colors around, town festivals everywhere, stink pots and jet skiis are gone. Just hoping it continues like this for 2 more months.


Speaking of Fall Colors. I still have fond memories of the trip I made up the Hudson River a few days before Superstorm Sandy. I was the only boat anchored out there with a view those on land would never see:
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: DESTINATION: HOOK MOUNTAIN

Thought about making the trip again. But, since they are building the New Tappan Zee bridge nearby this year. The thought of listening to pile driving cranes all day was not that attractive. Would do it again once the construction is finished.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Just returned to Greenport from 10 days at Block Island, wonderful time and had a blast sailing back hitting 10+ knots surfing large quartering waves ! I have a feeling I may just for go the fairclough cover this year and just sail till everyingthing freezes over, the new Dikerson propane fireplace I recently installed is keeping me as snug as ...well you know, Unfortunately today is cold dreary and drizzly so not out sailing but enjoying the warmth of the fireplace while I surf sailnet!


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Heading to Boston Harbor for our weekly Soling races!!!


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Wasn't cold today in Boston. 70 plus and the Pearson 36 hit 7.7 knots.....wooooohoooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

It's not the days that are the issue. Fall day sailing in New England is wonderful. It's the nights. Night watches suck. Less then 12h of daylight and cold at night. Need foulies as everything wet on the outside of the boat in the morning.


----------



## lido1280 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just can't seem to stop. I have "Put the boat away for the summer" but going to try to go out again next Thursday. I love having a small boat.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Haul out is Oct 30. 

Its always a sigh of relief. I will miss the boat over the winter,but like a demanding girl that I love but always needs attention, I will be relieved when she is put away and I can concentrate on other things for a little while.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

midnightsailor said:


> Just returned to Greenport from 10 days at Block Island, wonderful time and had a blast sailing back hitting 10+ knots surfing large quartering waves ! I have a feeling I may just for go the fairclough cover this year and just sail till everyingthing freezes over, the new Dikerson propane fireplace I recently installed is keeping me as snug as ...well you know, Unfortunately today is cold dreary and drizzly so not out sailing but enjoying the warmth of the fireplace while I surf sailnet!


Oh man...jealous


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Keeping the boat in the water again this winter (Chesapeake Bay) and hope to sail at least till the new year. I usually winterize during the week between Christmas and New Years, which is primarily just the water system and engine. I am going to leave most of the boat sail ready otherwise, didn't work last year as we had a doozy (sp?) of a snowfall in Maryland. Hoping this year we may get out for a few winter sails if the creek doesn't freeze over again 

Cheers.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I got back from my trip on Monday.. got real sick while away. Still home still wondering how/when I'll get on the boat before it's time to pull her out for the season! Glad to see everyone else is enjoying the fall!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

It wasn't a flight to Cleveland was it? LOL!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL no.... TN east, central and west and back through VA West VA where I fell in love with the town of Lewi$burg.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> I got back from my trip on Monday.. got real sick while away. Still home still wondering how/when I'll get on the boat before it's time to pull her out for the season! Glad to see everyone else is enjoying the fall!


Were you in West Africa?


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

More good fall weather for sailing..
Nice on Great South Bay today ..put in a reef and wind was low along the water from the west south west a bit variable and sometimes gusting to 23. By 5:00 it was good to head back in. Nice out there in the fall.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Currently hanging on a mooring across from Billy Joel's house in Oyster Bay Long Island. Getting ready to head to the Oyster Festival in the morning. Going to be a seafood Saturday as I have list of booths I want have a taste of. Next day will be carnivore Sunday with ribs, bratwurst, etc... Then head back to the homeport on Monday with a west wind off the stern carrying me east. Love it when the weather gods are shining on my plans.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Great sailing this week, winds were light.








Color was spectacular.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Its a beautiful day for fall sailing in the Hudson Valley. Here is what I saw when I went down to the dock to check my boat. My phone really didn't capture the horror but there were plenty of big white caps out there. Wind 20 knots gusting 30.


----------



## Aaron42 (Jun 20, 2014)

We've had amazing weather the past few weeks. Too bad my boat is on the hard from lack of water in the harbor.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Sal Paradise said:


> Its a beautiful day for fall sailing in the Hudson Valley. Here is what I saw when I went down to the dock to check my boat. My phone really didn't capture the horror but there were plenty of big white caps out there. Wind 20 knots gusting 30.
> 
> Had winds gusting to 40 knots here last night. But, the lines and the dock held together. Glad I doubled up on them. Boat was leaning with the gusts but, nice and cozy down below. By 2 AM things were gusting to only 25 knots. Nor'easter season has arrived.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow! Worst nor'easter I have ever gone through with my boat on this dock and hoping it's the last. My boat seemed to be surviving but after work tonight I went down to the dock to check her. Banging around really bad.Starboard forward cleat almost totally ripped out, big gouge in the hull where the cleat was moving. Pretty bad chafing on the spring line. The dock cleat is getting a little loose too. Rudder had come untied and was banging. Main Hatch had slid open a few inches. 

I switched some lines around and put the forward dock line on the starboard cleat Hoping the wind dies down tonight and she makes it through and tomorrow I will replace lines and plan repair of my cleat.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Sal Paradise said:


> Wow! Worst nor'easter I have ever gone through with my boat on this dock and hoping it's the last. My boat seemed to be surviving but after work tonight I went down to the dock to check her. Banging around really bad.Starboard forward cleat almost totally ripped out, big gouge in the hull where the cleat was moving. Pretty bad chafing on the spring line. The dock cleat is getting a little loose too. Rudder had come untied and was banging. Main Hatch had slid open a few inches.
> 
> I switched some lines around and put the forward dock line on the starboard cleat Hoping the wind dies down tonight and she makes it through and tomorrow I will replace lines and plan repair of my cleat.


Sorry to hear, it has been a nasty day today. cold too. I was late to a meeting this morning due to people just driving slow (think 15 miles an hour) and causing a big back up on 84 on the Newburgh Beacon bridge.

Weekend is supposed to be much nicer though!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

We've had some real nice days and some howlers the past week or two. I' ve been keeping a reef in for convenience. In southeast New York this is when the very fine days take place (suddenly warm and few powerboats) Yesterday was a stunner so meandered around in the meadows where birds treat sailboats as natural objects. Its serene and quite amazing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Took the sail off yesterday and dropped the boom in prep for mast unstepping and winter storage. Glad I did. Very nice yesterday but, cold and blowing today. Sun setting before 6PM last night says it's time to end the season. Possibly another Nor'easter heading this way for next weekend. Keep a weather eye out for that.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Went out this afternoon with some sailnetters, we left Perryville, MD about 11 a.m.. Weatherman called for 10 to 15 with gusts to 20 from the northwest - but of course, we all know about NOAAs accuracy when it comes to wind and waves. We had a steady 25, a lot of 35 and gusts to 40. Reefed the Morgan 33 Out Island's main down to the first reef before even leaving the dock, and with just the main on a broad reach, the boat was hauling ass at 6.5 to 7.0. I put out about 1/3 of the jib, and we were skipping along at 8.1. The waves at the end of the Havre de Grace channel were 2 to 4 feet, some higher, and the intervals were very tight. I hauled in the jib, turned around and headed in with some engine assist until I got passed Fishing Battery Island Light, then sailed the remainder of the channel on the main. 

One of my passengers, Mobes from Sailnet, was pretty impressed with how that old tub handled, and that even on a broad reach and beam reach, the most we heeled was about 10 degrees. Had some difficulty at the dock, mainly because of the wind, but managed with some shoreside assistance to get back in. My crew went to a new restaurant in Port Deposit for a fantastic lunch, and I drove home to get some work done for tomorrow's music job. 

While the air temperature was 62 on land, out on the bay it was in the low 50s, which made for a chilly sail. My policy is when the temperature is lower than my age, 74, it's the dead of winter. Therefore, this will be my last sail of the season, the boat will go on the hard next week, and I'll get to work on some of those winter projects.

Another fun day in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, definitely another beautiful weekend. Sailed up the Rappahannock river and then enjoyed "flying" downwind. Nice temps and the water is not too cold yet.

Hoping for one more weekend like this . . .


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

This was my last sail before I hauled. Silly part was 1 hour prior we had a storm front come through, and I reefed and had the 100 up... and was cooking along in rain with 30 knot winds (confirmed by one of our local ASA instructors who came out to see my 11 yo daughter manning the tiller as I reefed the main, he was concerned that I was in trouble - um nope). This picture was taken after the winds all died back down to about 8-10... Boy it was a real fun ride prior. After we went home, the winds picked right back up again... oh well.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Sal Paradise said:


> Wow! Worst nor'easter I have ever gone through with my boat on this dock and hoping it's the last. My boat seemed to be surviving but after work tonight I went down to the dock to check her. Banging around really bad.Starboard forward cleat almost totally ripped out, big gouge in the hull where the cleat was moving. Pretty bad chafing on the spring line. The dock cleat is getting a little loose too. Rudder had come untied and was banging. Main Hatch had slid open a few inches.
> 
> I switched some lines around and put the forward dock line on the starboard cleat Hoping the wind dies down tonight and she makes it through and tomorrow I will replace lines and plan repair of my cleat.


How did it turn out? I hope all is well with your boat.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Survived with just a loose cleat, lost sleep and some chafed dock lines. Doubled up ropes and hope and it came through. But learned a few lessons. One of which is this; when the wind is screaming through the rigging and the waves are breaking around the boat, it is still amazingly quiet and serene in the cabin. 


Had a beautiful sail Saturday. May go one more time today and then haul out is Friday.


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful sail on the Patapsco River last Tuesday. Warm temps, nice breeze. My first time single handing our new to us almost 50 year old Alberg 35. Biggest thing learned? It's exhausting to do it all alone! I think next spring I'll be looking a some sort of lazy jack arrangement. Hope to get out next week (wow--as a Michigan boy new to the Chesapeake I have to say the idea of sailing in November is huge!). Going to see if the boat balances better with a reef in the main.


----------



## ECS-IB30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Planning to sail in the Chesapeake this weekend - have been "docked" since mid August recovering from back surgery. Doc said I'd be good to go Nov 1 so we're going out - I don't care if its snowing!

Its funny, I was out several times prior to the surgery, and the wind was non-existent - I noticed the afternoon after the surgery, the wind was blowing nicely at about 7-10 southerly - and has continued with more breezy days than not since......I almost went last weekend, as it was sooooo beautiful, but wanted to adhere to Dr.'s orders......when you reach a certain age its better that way!

In the interim, I have enjoyed several relaxing afternoons just lounging on the boat, letting the healing properties of just being there do their work.....as I'm sure many of you will agree, there is no better medicine!


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm hoping to get out next week too. I have work this week Sunday and Monday, but my wife gets back into Baltimore Tuesday night, so hopefully Wednesday we can get out. Fall sailing is great!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I hauled my boat out of the Hudson River Thursday Oct 30 after work. Glad I did. Today it is 40 F with wind 10-20 MPH from the north and I am sitting in front of the fireplace.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Pendragon35 said:


> Beautiful sail on the Patapsco River last Tuesday. Warm temps, nice breeze. My first time single handing our new to us almost 50 year old Alberg 35. Biggest thing learned? It's exhausting to do it all alone! I think next spring I'll be looking a some sort of lazy jack arrangement. Hope to get out next week (wow--as a Michigan boy new to the Chesapeake I have to say the idea of sailing in November is huge!). Going to see if the boat balances better with a reef in the main.


Doesn't need to be exhausting. pick and choose the weather and check how other boats are set up for "single handing" I'm good to 15 and little bit of 20 mph wind without wearing out myself. BUT. it takes knowledge of how to handle things more then muscle  Lazy jacks eh.. they are ok, but you still need to head to wind to drop the main. They do keep the main off the cabin top.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hauled this week. Life got in the way of late season sailing this year. Weather got in the way of early spring. Mid-summer, however, was some of the best sailing we've ever had. Our two week cruise had good wind and reasonable seas for every single leg. I've never seen that before. 

149 days and counting till splash..........


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Went to the boat to winterize and have it pulled today. Unfortunately, it was pouring ice cold rain, and the 30 MPH wind rolling down the Susquehanna River pushed out all the water. The boat was sitting in the mud, stuck to the bottom 8 feet from the dock. No way to get on the boat, and no possibility of hauling it out when your stuck fast to the bottom. Drove home, mixed a margaretta and decided to wait till Monday afternoon, when hopefully, there were be sufficient water to climb aboard. Damned I hate Maryland winters.

Gary


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Was down on the boat a couple of days this week doing odd jobs and getting her ready to come out. 

Woke up Friday morning to 36 degrees outside, 42 inside the boat and frost on the dock. 

It was colder than forecast, when it gets below 40 outside the ceramic heater can't keep up and shuts itself off. A Nor' easter is blowing at the Jersey shore today. I'll go down tomorrow and finish up. Sigh...

Unfortunately this weather pattern looks a LOT like this time last year. Hope it doesn't mean another polar vortex winter.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah its a nasty nor'easter once again. I was just down at the docks checking on my buddy's boat which is getting beat up pretty bad. Not much I can do , its gotta be 30 mph out of the north! That is the polar vortex pattern which we never really left. 

But as for last fall it was one of the warmest mildest ever.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Sal Paradise said:


> Yeah its a nasty nor'easter once again. I was just down at the docks checking on my buddy's boat which is getting beat up pretty bad. Not much I can do , its gotta be 30 mph out of the north! That is the polar vortex pattern which we never really left.


There is no polar vortex right now. Today's weather is a classic Nor'easter. It's November, after all. Deal with it.

By Tuesday the northeast will see mid-60s with a SW breeze. If there was a vortex, the cold would be persistent.

Will a polar vortex return this winter? Accuweather, which profits from keeping you glued to your seat in front of the tube, says yes. NWS, which has no profit motive, says no. Other news outlets were for it until they were against it.

A few things are for sure. It will get cold this winter. And the cold air will come from the north pole. Whether or not it's from a "vortex" depends entirely on whether there is a polar vortex.  As always, a hindcast is much more accurate than a forecast.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I was sitting at my club having a diet coke and thinking warm thoughts of ya'll! We still have quite a few boats on the water, but I'm kind of glad my baby is out. Too many times I've seen whole trees come through the mooring field!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Key word in my post was "pattern" . There is a continuation of a weather pattern that many, including myself, see as a continuation of the pattern that brought us the polar vortex winter. This awful nor'easter is not a polar vortex, I know that. However the dip in the jet stream and the position of High Pressure over Canada with low pressure off the Carolina's has been repeating eerily all summer. BTW....We saw 40 mph and gusts to 50 mph this weekend. There were a couple of boats still in the docks including a transient Canadian sailboat that must have come in late last night and was bouncing around with about 10 lines on it.



TakeFive said:


> There is no polar vortex right now. Today's weather is a classic Nor'easter. It's November, after all. Deal with it.
> 
> By Tuesday the northeast will see mid-60s with a SW breeze. If there was a vortex, the cold would be persistent.
> 
> ...


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

Nor Easter and snow 
60 mph winds
Boat on its mooring 

A bit anxious but nothing I can do !


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> I was sitting at my club having a diet coke and thinking warm thoughts of ya'll! We still have quite a few boats on the water, but I'm kind of glad my baby is out. Too many times I've seen whole trees come through the mooring field!


Denise I've always wondered about having a boat on a mooring in the Delaware. When we day sailed out of Winters I was amazed at what I'd see in the water after big storms.

Have any boats at your club ever been damaged by debris?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Another Low expected to form off the coast on Thursday. Seems it's happening every week. Nice to have the boat tucked away and the mast down for the winter. Plan on taking advantage of the 65 degree F temperatures on Wednesday to winterize the water systems. Nice thing about electric propulsion is not having to do the engine anymore. Don't miss that routine at all.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> Denise I've always wondered about having a boat on a mooring in the Delaware. When we day sailed out of Winters I was amazed at what I'd see in the water after big storms.
> 
> Have any boats at your club ever been damaged by debris?


Usually the mooring lines or chains break, floats get lost, boats go off up or down river depending on tide direction funny thing is they almost never get beached and just kind of reset the lines or get retreived by club members. I don't think there has been any real damage to the boats other then one Catalina 25 that was not retrieved in a timely manner, it was hung up on the Bridge abutments and was badly banged up. My boat has lost bottom paint but nothing deep enough to cut into the barrier coat epoxy.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> Usually the mooring lines or chains break, floats get lost, boats go off up or down river depending on tide direction funny thing is they almost never get beached and just kind of reset the lines or get retreived by club members. I don't think there has been any real damage to the boats other then one Catalina 25 that was not retrieved in a timely manner, it was hung up on the Bridge abutments and was badly banged up. My boat has lost bottom paint but nothing deep enough to cut into the barrier coat epoxy.


Yikes! I'm liking my cozy slip on Forked River, just the occasional duck floating by


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Where I'm at we have two extremes. When the wind is howling from the northwest for several days, the river turns into a mud bog.









A week of heavy rains upriver and the marina will go underwater.










Gary


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Geeze Gary, and you have the "privilege" to pay for that location! what is the tidal range 5ft? It's about 6ft here here, but sometimes 8ft.


----------



## Antibes (May 18, 2011)

Great last sail October 30th, 21 miles to haul out yard. About 42 degrees and 12 knots. Had to move up the schedule because October 31 forecast for lake Michigan Chicago was snow, 60+ mph gusts and 28 foot waves! Peak winds on lake were almost 60kts.

Chicago, IL Meteorological Data


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

We had f'n snow Saturday, which was a symbolic death knell to this years sailing season.  Time to start counting the long, cold days.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually, the tidal range is normally just two feet, but there seems to be an abundance of unusual tidal changes this past year. Hopefully, the bank, who now owns the marina, will be doing some dredging this winter.

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> ......Hopefully, the bank, who now owns the marina, will be doing some dredging this winter....


You mean they had to foreclose on the collateral? Bank's don't typically view their foreclosed collateral as a real estate investment and put more money in, trying to raise value by more than they add.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The bank held an auction last Friday, set the minimum bid at $1.1-million and the highest bid was only $770,000, which they turned down. 

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> The bank held an auction last Friday, set the minimum bid at $1.1-million and the highest bid was only $770,000, which they turned down.
> 
> Gary


Foreclosure is misunderstood by some. It is not the legal process by which the bank repossesses collateral, in fact. Its the forced sale of the collateral to repay the lender. In most states, it's literally done via auction on the court house steps.

The bank themselves is typically a bidder, because they are required to accept whatever it sells for and pursue their creditor for the balance, if the borrower personally guaranteed payment on the debt. If the debt was not guaranteed, only collateralized, the property is all the bank has left. If the bank wins the auction, they just pay themselves and then try to recover what they can from the collateral on a deal where their borrower stiffed them.

The Bank can't allow the property go for a dollar at auction, or that's all they get. They often bid more than it's worth, just to control their collateral and try to market it in an orderly fashion, rather than to just those that show up at the foreclosure sale. However, they rarely try to invest more in the collateral to improve value, they are usually just looking for an orderly process to find a buyer at the most it is worth, as is.

Sorry to hear the marina is in financial trouble. That's never good for the customers.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

My dock neighbor didn't fare so well in the same nor'easter. This non photoshopped picture of his WWP after the storm. Amazingly the boat was undamaged!!!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Tough little boat there.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Sal Paradise said:


> Key word in my post was "pattern" . There is a continuation of a weather pattern that many, including myself, see as a continuation of the pattern that brought us the polar vortex winter. This awful nor'easter is not a polar vortex, I know that. However the dip in the jet stream and the position of High Pressure over Canada with low pressure off the Carolina's has been repeating eerily all summer.


It sucks being right --


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

fall sailing... 
we have thanksgiving, 1968 at catskill point (hudson river and catskill creek); christmas 2013 in barra de navidad lagoon, zihuatenejo, winter 2012, and tarped ready for rain...oh yeah and the signature pic is mazatlan in summer 2011


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Sal Paradise said:


> It sucks being right --


Predicting that it will get cold in November is hardly going out on a limb.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i see they renamed the dip in the jet stream something new and exciting. has been occurring many centuries without a speshull and sensationalistic name
o kay.....
is it true climate change or is it renaming of a long known phenomenon (theme from outer limits with the sound of falling coins--as in pink floyd

Pink Floyd - Money (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Zee, have you ever noticed how weather forecasters love to sensationalize the weather. For example, they frequently use the term "Dangerous Lightning." Hmmmm. Has anyone ever seen safe lightning? 

Another term they love to use is "Lowland flooding." Personally, I've never seen any highland flooding, and only the lowlands CAN flood. It's real hard to flood a mountaintop or hill.

And, everyone has to love it when NOAA predicts how many named storms we will have coming in the next year, and how many will strike the U.S. Mainland and cause significant damage. What? Are you kidding me? They've never come remotely close to hitting this one, which makes one wonder, who in the Hell is paying for this ridiculous crap? Whoops - I know the answer - WE ARE!

The term "Global warming" has now been changed to "Climate Change," which we puny humans have never been able to accomplish. If that were the case, we would have eliminated winter cold, eliminated summer heat, eliminated drought, eliminated flooding, eliminated famine, etc... 

And the one I always love from the weather prognosticators is "We've had a week of steady rain now, and that will recharge the water table to help compensate for the drought we've been experience the last few months." Did these people go to school? Don't they know how long it takes for rainwater to reach the underground aquifers? The last time I looked, which was when I was in the 7th grade, it took 10,000 year for rainwater to get into the Ogallala Aquifer, which means the water we're drinking from our well went into the ground during the Ice Age. I think the Piedmont Aquifer recharge time may be a bit less, but only by a couple thousand years.

Every time a storm is headed in our direction, regardless of whether it's rain or snow, the weather prognosticators are telling people to stay indoors, take shelter in the basement, etc..., etc..., etc.... Yep, as Chicken Little once said "The sky is falling!" 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Here in the states they have recently started to name winter storms just like they do with Hurricanes. When for years we just use to call them blizzards, dig out and go on our way. There certainly seems to be a push for sensationalism especially when it comes to the broadcast media which I freelance in from time to time. Recently, in a control room a producer was heard to say "Weather is the new porn." He may be right I recently saw a story where the Weather Channel beat CNN and MSNBC in the morning ratings.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I was out sailing today, lovely, blue skies, little bit chilly but a nice nor-easterly. Lots of other boats out with the same idea.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

45 degrees here today, 20 MPH winds, nasty!

Gary


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

my boat has been on the hard for two weeks. the last couple of nights it has been around 7 above and in the 20s in the daytime. about 70 miles north of duluth it got down to nearly 30 below.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

captbillc said:


> my boat has been on the hard for two weeks. the last couple of nights it has been around 7 above and in the 20s in the daytime. about 70 miles north of duluth it got down to nearly 30 below.


Brrr hope it was winterized.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

winterizing here means readying boat for passages...lol we just starting our niiice dry winterseason, full on sailing weather on its way!!!

after this last wannabe passes us


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

I see you're in Bristol pa,do you sail the Delaware ? I live in Cherry Hill and am looking to get started sailing.I wasn't sure if the Delaware would be any good,I powerboated there some years ago,but with no sailing experience I have no idea if its any good.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

NEW YORK STATE THRUWAY


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> NEW YORK STATE THRUWAY


Just gives you that warm, fuzzy feeling - don't it?

Gary


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Must be getting cold. Had to scrape the windshield and pick the last of the raspberries yesterday


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Sal Paradise said:


> NEW YORK STATE THRUWAY


Now where did I park my Subaru? (anyone want to buy a low millage E39 BMW?)


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Saturday Outlook : Legendary February - Hudson Valley Weather

"Saturday is the final day of February&#8230; and it will bring to a close&#8230; the coldest February in the recorded history of the Hudson Valley. Let that sink in for a moment&#8230;Wether you're 30&#8230; or 70&#8230; you have not experienced a February as cold as the one that ends today"


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

And we thought last winter was bad...


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Splash starts at my marina 1st week of April, but March does not look to promising. I have a wager that March 15 overnight temperatures will be above freezing, if I am wrong I will be making filled choux pastry. If I am right I get a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue.










The boat is ready to go back in but I need at least 2 days above 50 F to paint the top sides and bottom coat at the jack stand pads.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

First time I've not sailed most all of January. (NC). Bummer.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I can recall times when I was 12-13, when we sailed ALL through January on Lake Norman. In snow, and sleet... don't recall ever seeing ice on the lake though.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Sailed today. 8-10 knots NNE, fog, drizzle, 52 degrees. Wonderful no sweat sailing. Five layers on top, three on bottom, nice and comfortable except for fingers, stated dry, but cold, lousy gloves.
John


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Keeping the boat in the water again this winter (Chesapeake Bay) and hope to sail at least till the new year. I usually winterize during the week between Christmas and New Years, which is primarily just the water system and engine. I am going to leave most of the boat sail ready otherwise, didn't work last year as we had a doozy (sp?) of a snowfall in Maryland. Hoping this year we may get out for a few winter sails if the creek doesn't freeze over again
> 
> Cheers.


Well this winter was a flop...










Looks like some warmer weather coming this week. Saw the bay was frozen from the bay bridge and North.

Sailing is just around the corner...if it means I have put a piece of steel on the bow


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Got on the boat a few days ago before yesterday's storm. Got the deck down to only 1 inch of ice:



> Spent part of yesterday afternoon shoveling snow and ice off of my boats deck. #winter #LongIsland #sailing pic.twitter.com/4AxNURK2x1
> 
> - Electric Sailor (@ElectricSailing) February 26, 2015


Expecting another 4 to 7 inches Tuesday Night. Never thought I would appreciate even just having a forecast of rain for a change.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

3-5 more inches of snow predicted for Thursday, on the Chesapeake.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm getting worried about having enough warm days to melt the harbor and get the bottom paint on. Supposed to launch 4 weeks from today!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keep your fingers crossed...I think this week is the breaker.. full week above freezing ( wow!!) 
Come on Ol Sol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

oysterman23 said:


> Keep your fingers crossed...I think this week is the breaker.. full week above freezing ( wow!!)
> Come on Ol Sol!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Careful with what you wish for. It can get awfully hot very quickly.
John


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah...and it usually does around here. There have been few gradual springs in recent memory heat kicks in somewhat abruptly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

